# Continental "One Pass" transfer of points?



## abcnews (Jul 29, 2010)

If I open a Continental One Pass Credit Card, can I easily transfer points to AGR? I looked on the site, and it mentioned that you had to either be "Select" or "Select Plus" or else - have an AGR Chase Card with $200 Amtrak spending in a year. I guess I have gone over the $200 (barely), since I purchased 10,000 points on AGR with a Chase card, plus a few small Amtrak charges.

I currently have about 150,000 American Express "Membership Rewards" points in two separate accounts at AMEX. I read that AMEX will allow a transfer to Continental One Pass (for a fee), but wow - if I could just transfer 50,000 or so, that would be nice. Once I transfer to One Pass - I would then transfer One Pass miles over to AGR for Amtrak points.

However, AMEX Membership Rewards also offers Amtrak Travel certificates for free - but only $1 of Amtrak spending for every 100 points - so 150,000 = $1,500. Not quite as good as having 150,000 Amtrak (AGR) points. Although the Membership Rewards certificates have no blackout dates, and thus, they do allow you to jump on "low bucket" rates. Especially nice if you have a "low bucket," two zone, trip in mind, that is not that long in either region. In those cases the Membership Reward certificates can be equal to, or maybe better than using a 20,000 (two zone) Roomette award.

Just wondering, Is it hard to do the transfer from One Pass to AGR - if you are not Select status?


----------



## abcnews (Jul 29, 2010)

OK - my mistake, I just read it again... it actually says that you have to be "Select" or Select Plus" to transfer from AGR to One Pass. It appears that any member can transfer into AGR from One Pass.

But curious, no issues making the transfer from One Pass to AGR?


----------



## darien-l (Jul 29, 2010)

abcnews said:


> But curious, no issues making the transfer from One Pass to AGR?


The only "issue" is that you have to transfer in increments of 5,000 points. Other than that, it's very straightforward.

Also, the other potential concern is that Continental --> AGR transfers may end soon due to the merger with United.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 29, 2010)

abcnews said:


> If I open a Continental One Pass Credit Card, can I easily transfer points to AGR?


You just need to have a Continental OnePass account to transfer points to AGR. You don't need a Continental credit card. (Not that you might not want to get one, for the sign-up bonus.)


----------



## abcnews (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes,

I did see a nice sign up bonus. What is the current amount of bonus miles for signing up?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 29, 2010)

As said, you can easily transfer from CO to AGR - with the only restriction that you gave to transfer in 5,000 mile blocks. (5K, 10K, 15K, etc...) And with the AGR Points for Shopping site down until October, you _may_ want to make purchases thru the OnePass Mall site instead - and then transfer them over to AGR once you have 5K!


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jul 29, 2010)

darien-l said:


> abcnews said:
> 
> 
> > But curious, no issues making the transfer from One Pass to AGR?
> ...


This CO/UA merger thing bothers me....any idea on if and when they may end the CO-UA transfers to AGR? I have 33,000 Delta points and would like to transfer them to CO and then to AGR, but it would cost me 300.00 so I am dragging my feet..... :wacko:


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 29, 2010)

Tumbleweed said:


> This CO/UA merger thing bothers me....any idea on if and when they may end the CO-UA transfers to AGR? I have 33,000 Delta points and would like to transfer them to CO and then to AGR, but it would cost me 300.00 so I am dragging my feet..... :wacko:


No one has a clue. The merger itself hasn't been approved by the federal government. When that happens it will be months if not years before the two companies will combine their frequent-flyer programs. Then there's the question of whether the merged company (if the merger goes through) would continue its relationship with AGR. It might continue as it is, payment might be required, etc., etc., etc.

On the other hand, Continental could end its relationship with AGR tomorrow. It's not likely, but it's not impossible.

I personally prefer to make transfers as soon as possible, because once they're done, they're done. But that's merely a counsel of prudence, not based on any actual information.


----------



## DivMiler (Jul 30, 2010)

Tumbleweed said:


> This CO/UA merger thing bothers me....any idea on if and when they may end the CO-UA transfers to AGR? I have 33,000 Delta points and would like to transfer them to CO and then to AGR, but it would cost me 300.00 so I am dragging my feet..... :wacko:


How do you propose transferring from Delta to Continental? I was not aware you could do that...


----------



## sechs (Jul 30, 2010)

points.com?


----------



## abcnews (Jul 30, 2010)

OK - I completed my first transfer today. I transferred 12,000 American Express "Membership Rewards" points over to One Pass. It was almost instant, and once it was there (in the One Pass), I then transferred (via phone call to One Pass) 15,000 One Pass miles to AGR. The only hitch is the AGR account does not yet show the transfer.

How long would you guess it will take to show up on my AGR account? I transferred 15,000 One Pass miles over to AGR at about 11 AM today (Friday).


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 31, 2010)

abcnews said:


> OK - I completed my first transfer today. I transferred 12,000 American Express "Membership Rewards" points over to One Pass. It was almost instant, and once it was there (in the One Pass), I then transferred (via phone call to One Pass) 15,000 One Pass miles to AGR. The only hitch is the AGR account does not yet show the transfer.
> 
> How long would you guess it will take to show up on my AGR account? I transferred 15,000 One Pass miles over to AGR at about 11 AM today (Friday).


It will be there Monday morning. Transfers are done sometime Sunday night.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jul 31, 2010)

Wonder if anyone can help me out....I tried to get into GPX trades, but must be doing something wrong...I go to Points.com, but can't see how to get to GPX trades...what are the steps? Or has something changed? I thought I would be able to trade Delta points for Continental points, then trade them for AGR points.

I posted this in a separate thread also, but maybe someone here can answer the question? :help:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 31, 2010)

abcnews said:


> How long would you guess it will take to show up on my AGR account? I transferred 15,000 One Pass miles over to AGR at about 11 AM today (Friday).


Although they give you the standard line of "within 10 days", if you call and request the transfer by the COB on Friday, it will be in your AGR account on Sunday night/Monday morning! And it doesn't matter is Monday is a holiday (like Memorial Dat or Labor Day) - the points will still post!





I just did a transfer at 4:45 PM CT on Friday July 2. They were in my AGR account dated July 4!


----------



## abcnews (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks!

I'm looking forward to doing some more transfers. I just did not want to do 50,000 or more at one time, just to be safe. I also plan to get the One Pass Credit card (25,000 Bonus),

Mike


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 1, 2010)

I've done 60K at one time, and just recently also did 50K and 30K - all with no problems!


----------



## abcnews (Aug 4, 2010)

OK - I did another transfer this past Monday evening (August 2nd). My One Pass account does show the transfer to Amtrak, but there is no sign of them at AGR on my AGR account. Will they come in on Sunday evening?

Just wondering...

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes! All CO->AGR transfers only occur on Sunday night/Monday morning! Thus the "up to 10 days" statement.


----------



## abcnews (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks!

Yes, now I get it... After my first ever, rather speedy transfer on a recent weekend, I was thinking that they must update every evening (Sunday - Thursday), or something like that.

BTW - it is really easy to go from AMEX "Membership Rewards" over to One Pass. When I go to do it, my One Pass account number will now automatically pop up on the AMEX website - as you prepare to make the transfer over to One Pass. Then when you complete the transfer - the points show up immediately at One Pass.

Thanks again for the info,

Mike


----------

